# إلى متى يا رب



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

إلى متى يا رب 
إلى متى يارب تنسانى؟؟!!


إلى متى يارب تتركنى فريسة لقادتى ؟؟!!


إلى متى يارب تكثر سنو تمزقى؟؟!!


خلقتنى يارب جسد لرأس هو أنت.


على مر السنين كنت حصينة فى وجه أعدائى.


على مر السنين كنت ساعية لاجتذاب خرافك البعيدة.


على مر السنين أبواب الجحيم لم تقو علىَّ.


أما الآن ..... فقد أصبحت ضعيفة متخاذلة ضحلة الإيمان.


أين افتقادك يارب ؟؟؟؟!!!!!


فى الماضى كانت تجاربى خارجية كنت بك وفيك أقوى منها.


أما الآن تجاربى داخلية (انقسامات ـ فساد ـ ضحالة روحية وفكرية ـ غياب للرؤية)


صعبة علىَّ تلك الأزمان يارب.


لكن إيمانى أنك ستأتى فى الهزيع الرابع.


"لاتخف أيها القطيع الصغير لأن أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم ملكوت السموات".
​


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى حبييتى ربى يباركك


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2011)

المسيح إلهنا القدوس قادر أن يعيد مجد كنيسته بقوة أعظم، فهو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد
ولنصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض ومن أجل أن يتمجد الله في كنيسته إلى الأبد آمين
أشكرك يا أجمل أخت حلوة على هذه الكلمات التي فيها إحساس صادق
ليهبك الله سيلٌ من النعمة جارف يحمل كل قوة لحياتك
كوني في تمام الصحة والعافية باسم الرب
محفوظة في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ميرسى حبييتى ربى يباركك




ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

aymonded قال:


> المسيح إلهنا القدوس قادر أن يعيد مجد كنيسته بقوة أعظم، فهو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد
> ولنصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض ومن أجل أن يتمجد الله في كنيسته إلى الأبد آمين
> أشكرك يا أجمل أخت حلوة على هذه الكلمات التي فيها إحساس صادق
> ليهبك الله سيلٌ من النعمة جارف يحمل كل قوة لحياتك
> ...



مشكور اخويا الغالى على مرورك وكلماتك الرائعة ​


----------



## fight the devil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا عالموضوع المبارك
يارب استمع لنا حينما نطلب النجده والمساعده منك

يارب نحن متعثرين والشيطان لا يقبل ان نتحد

تحنن يارب ولتكن مشيئتك

ربنا يبارك صلاتك ويستمع اليها
امين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 ديسمبر 2011)

fight the devil قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع المبارك
> يارب استمع لنا حينما نطلب النجده والمساعده منك
> 
> يارب نحن متعثرين والشيطان لا يقبل ان نتحد
> ...


 

ميرسى لمرورك وعلى الإضافة الرائعة​


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*




"لاتخف أيها القطيع الصغير لأن أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم ملكوت السموات".

أنقر للتوسيع...



آميـــــن يا يســـــــــــوع

شكـــــــــــرا
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (25 ديسمبر 2011)

امين 
امين يا ربي لا تدير وجهك عن قطيعك وخرافك فنحن تعودنا ان حنانك يغطينا ويكسو كل احد فينا الضعفاء والاقوياء


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fZlrU_wCy0c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــن يا يســـــــــــوع*​
> 
> *شكـــــــــــرا*​​


 
اسعدنى مرورك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 يناير 2012)

prayer heartily قال:


> امين
> امين يا ربي لا تدير وجهك عن قطيعك وخرافك فنحن تعودنا ان حنانك يغطينا ويكسو كل احد فينا الضعفاء والاقوياء


 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 يناير 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]fZlrU_wCy0c[/YOUTUBE]​


 

شكرا على الفيديو


----------

